# Hello from Montana



## Gutter12758 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm a freshman at the University of Montana majoring in both Lighting Design (pre-BFA) and Computer Science, just like most of the posters in this forum I too also lurked a lot here before introducing myself. I made the decision to enter this industry upon seeing Fantasmic at Disneyland for the first time a couple years ago and was sold on working in the technical side of the theme park industry, so here I am. 
I'll also be in Orlando for the coming fall semester doing the Disney College Program and I wouldn't mind meeting anyone who works at any of the parks in that area.

Now that I got the introductions out of the way I look forward to being part of more discussions on CB


----------



## TuckerD (Mar 29, 2017)

Great school 

I too am from Montana. Currently I am a student at Rocky Mountain College in Billings, MT majoring in Computer Science. I'll be graduating in May and going off to work in the lighting industry. CB is a great place and is definitely the best tool I ever used to make important connections and start my career (in a few weeks anyway!). 

Having a combined interests in theater and engineering will serve you very well. Let me know if you want to chat more or have any questions for me. My work takes me much more on the technology side of the industry than on the production side, but I still volunteer or work a few small gigs here and there. 

Welcome!

-TuckerD


----------



## RickR (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome to CB!

I'm in Spokane and 'close' to you in Montana terms. We see some IATSE folks that come here from Great Falls just to work our larger shows.


----------

